# Designing a diet



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I've just started work on my latest diet plan for the offseason. version 1 complete I'll no doubt revise it a few times before I'm happy with what I've put together. The challenge this time is trying to fit in enough food and limit the amount of time I need to spend sitting down eating whole meals. I'm mega busy at work and I simply don't have time to sit down and eat three times per day like I used to. So things like protein shakes and bars, flapjacks, fruit, nuts and other things I can devour quickly are likely to form the cornerstone of my diet plan.

Does anyone have any good ideas for convenience foods I could eat quickly with a high calorific content??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Bananas for easy carbs, peanut butter can be absorbed into shakes easily it's so dense buys its barely noticeable in a shake..

Btw well done again ?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I am juicing at the moment to get all my fruit and greens in, blending my shakes, muesli at breakfast and a fish or chicken based meal at tea time, like you I am designing it now, and changing things slowly so not as to upset things overnight, sitting down for a proper meal is important though.


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

Funny enough, just last night I was reading this Bodybuilding.com - World-Class Mass On $10 A Day

some big guy getting his meals sorted for $70 a week... it does look pretty bland, mainly tuna and beef mince (or ground beef as the yanks call it)

So tuna and sweetcorn mixes ? additional rice... alternate beef mince with turkey mince ?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I used to rely heavily on eggs for this when I was employed.

Another bulking meal I enjoyed was getting 500ml of Hagen Daas, letting it melt then putting in 2 heaped scoops of Pro-6, mixing it up and eating/drinking it. I won't keep you lean but boy will you feel happy!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Extreme said:


> I used to rely heavily on eggs for this when I was employed.
> 
> Another bulking meal I enjoyed was getting 500ml of Hagen Daas, letting it melt then putting in 2 heaped scoops of Pro-6, mixing it up and eating/drinking it. I won't keep you lean but boy will you feel happy!


After three years of bland food I'm inclined to go with what makes me happy!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Dried fruits (blueberries, raisins etc.) / nuts (natural variety). I keep an assortment in my draw at work and mix together and munch on whenever needed.

Add cream to your coffee (that is if you drink it), fats right there.

What time do you typically train, also what is your work day like.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm quite lucky in that I can eat at my desk, I just have to eat it cold, which is no biggy for me.

Andy, you'll have to get Dougie onto the new Extreme Protein bars, as they're going to be invaluable for you. Easy to eat, taste great and not full of sh*t as well!! Win-win-win situation!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I used to love the old Extreme bars they were great. So new Extreme bars would be a welcome addition. I used to be able to sit at my desk and chow but sadly I don't seem to have the time with my workload, things that take 5 minutes to consume are the order of the day. Alternatively I can wake up earlier, and eat before work more or stay behind and eat later after. I train in the evening Splinter between 6-8.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Maybe try shift most of the carbs into the evening meal(s) post workout when itll be easier to eat them?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If you're trying to stimulate your appetite why not mix 25-50g dextrose in water between meals? It will spike your insulin and in turn make you hungrier.

I suggested this years ago to Paul George as he struggled to eat everything he needed to and he did not want to follow the insulin path so this was the solution we came up with, it worked too.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Or whey isolate, it stimulates the appetite too due to its rapid absorption having carb like effects on insulin production.

Lots of people make the mistake of thinking insulin is just linked to carbs, it's not, it's linked to all foods to some degree. Other than maybe lettuce or the like which are of negligible nutritional value.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Mushy I know this might sound weird.

Due to my shift pattern and workload I sometimes take 200 gram chicken, 1 Scoop Extreme carbs and 1 scoop Extreme Whey vanilla flavour into a blender and blend F out of it and that is one meal ready to go.

Garry Lister did teach me to do the same with Tuna if on a budget which was the case when I was in Uni.

Also you could use 200 gram chicken, 150 gram liquid egg whites and 200 gram pineapple into blender and this is good when dieting.

Please try before saying its sick. Rem place in work fridge when you get into work then shake before drinking.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Useful solutions to getting more calories in with limited time. I've never tried super shakes like that one described above. Thanks for the input guy's I've put something together I probably won't see the full benefit though until after Christmas when I'm able to get back to consistent training and eating patterns. FOr now though I'm on around 3000Kcals for training and 2800kcals non-training.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

I like the idea of decreasing cals on rest days.

Basic I know mushy but something that I have been missing to get crisp crisp condition.

Something learnt today thats why I love the sport.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

The day you stop learning Hunni is the day you lose your passion for the sport.


----------



## Lancashirelass (Jan 1, 2015)

Oatcakes with peanut butter and slices of banana on top.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Oats, natural peanut butter and choc Pro-6 in a shake... sort of tastes like a liquidized snickers.


----------

